# Excellent service



## DougP (14/12/18)

Ordered online yesterday from Vape Club for the first time.

Registration, online payment, follow up email communication and delivery where all a prefect 5/5

Thank you guys for a really excellent professional shopping experience 

Would I recommend them. Hell yes



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DysectorZA (27/10/19)

Definitely recommended. Placed an order with @JakesSA @VapeGrrl Vapeclub a few weeks ago and ordered some Smok TFV12 Mesh coils and RBA. Service was fast and excellent. Will continue to use them in the future.

Love those mesh coils so much that I placed a second order for them and a second RBA this weekend.

Hope that they are able to stock more Smok TFV12 Mesh coils in the future, as I think I just ordered their last batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

